# 2015 Chevy Cruze check engine light



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Take it to the dealer and have them fix it under warranty.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Purchase the Torque app Pro and a OBD II Diagnostics Interface ...and definately see if you can set up an appointment with your Dealeship for Servicing .


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can even do an oil change correctly, oil cap has to be on tight and the dipstick pushed all the way in. With this kind of sloppy work, what about proper torquing on the oil filter cap and the drain plug, can't even do this right. 

Ha, watched you Only Live Twice where Bond took one of his hairs on the closet door, used this on my oil filter cap, already caught a couple of dealers charging me for an oil filter and showed them that hair was still there, lying basterds.

Kids came home with a cross threaded drain plug, had to try that with an old oil pan, certainly not by hand starting it, had to use my 460 ft-lb impact wrench with an impact socket and start it at an angle, so it can be done by an a$$hole. 

PCV system in the Cruze measures the vacuum in the crankcase, if that vacuum is not there, will set a code. Feel this is your problem. Also, did they really use dexos oil and charge you 40 bucks extra while using cheap conventional oil?

Sure wasn't born paranoid, but sure became this way.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I had the SAME problem, nickD is right, in a lot of words lol (just messin with ya bud) my problem was they didn't tighten the oil filter OR drain plug and I saw the end of my dipstick still had darker than new oil so definetly check their work


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I had tricks too .. I always yanked the tag off of the rearview mirror first , then pick the paper off of the front driver seat floor . Pop the hood walk around and open the hood . Pull the dipstick out and get a real good look see . Proper fill level as well as properly color of fresh oil . Put yer hand on the filter cover twist IT up tight a bit get that right hand all greasy .. slide down on the ground and touch that bolt insuring a proper fitting ..slide back up walk back in to the service advicers desk ..Shake his Right hand telling him how much you appreciate his Free oil change service that they provided you ..then ya get to dispose of that paper upon his desk and ask that IT be properly disposed of .. about face and walk out the door ..$ 29.95 will get ya a free oil change and a TYRE rotation ..IF only the Techs can Pare the TPMS Sensors . I might be still driving IT ...

Nah I like my Race RED Mustang !


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

brian v said:


> Purchase the Torque app Pro and a OBD II Diagnostics Interface ...and definately see if you can set up an appointment with your Dealeship for Servicing .


Or just take it to any chain auto parts store and get the code read for free...or back to the dealer and let the warranty handle it. No reason to buy anything to diagnose a 2015 car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

So many things trigger the light.....and if it was related to the recent service it would have gone on much sooner.

Didn't leave the gas cap loose now did ya?

Anyways, a stop by the dealer for a scan is in order...should be painless.

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

_MerF_ said:


> Or just take it to any chain auto parts store and get the code read for free...or back to the dealer and let the warranty handle it. No reason to buy anything to diagnose a 2015 car.


Yeah if you write so ..me I do like having the ability to self dianose these pesky codes on the fly for the added benefit of getting me knuckle busting hands greasy . And no I do not where gloves for a simple wrench turning I like busting me knuckles ..
IT all boils down to whether a person would like to be informed ahead of time when visiting a Dealer for a CEL or Not !


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Anyways, a stop by the dealer for a scan is in order...should be painless.


Maybe painless as far as dealer stops goes. Probably be simpler to stop by a parts store that will read the codes and tell you if it's something dumb like the gas cap or dipstick. But if it needs real work, yeah, go to the dealer.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Please update this thread and let us know what they find.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Most of my kids are changing their own engine oil to end chain and dealer oil changing problems, well except for my youngest daughter, she brings her car home so her daddy can do it.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Maybe painless as far as dealer stops goes. Probably be simpler to stop by a parts store that will read the codes and tell you if it's something dumb like the gas cap or dipstick. But if it needs real work, yeah, go to the dealer.


Totally agree. But I guarantee I'm not breaking a sweat if something more than the gas cap is tripping a code. I didn't buy a brand new car that depreciated $6k as soon as I pulled off the lot so I can work on it myself.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, who came up with like trying to find a needle in a haystack? Tantamount to trying to find a good dealer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

_MerF_ said:


> Totally agree. But I guarantee I'm not breaking a sweat if something more than the gas cap is tripping a code. I didn't buy a brand new car that depreciated $6k as soon as I pulled off the lot so I can work on it myself.


For years I always changed my own oil on not only my cars but dozens of friends and family's as well. I've never changed the oil in the cruze, Its only like $10 more to have someone else do it(the dealer). It also nice if I ever had a mechanical issue I have good records that show I've used Dexos Approved oil that was changed regularly. It's great to develop a relationship with the service department, goes along way to getting good customer service. 

I have my dealer user Mobil 1, twice now they have put the regular dexos oil in and had to do a second oil change. This last time they added this little sticker under the hood I noticed when I got home.....









http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...um698-stuff-picture170625-mobil-1-sticker.JPG


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I maintain receipts, photos of the DIC, dexos label and Delco oil filter box top along with the mileage and date of each oil change I have done my self. Only 41K miles on this thing now, 10 months left on the five year PT warranty, so not really that concerned about proving this job was done right.

Ha, get less concerned with each passing day.


----------



## goodwrch (Nov 30, 2015)

First post here. ccasion14: Two things come to mind.... First, ALL new 2015 Chevrolet cars and trucks come with 2 years of free *Maintenance (aka, oil changes, fluid top offs, and tire rotations.) Second, It only has 9K, it's covered by the bumper to bumper warranty. *


----------

